# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Πρωτοπόρος XIII [Protoporos  XIII]

## Espresso Venezia

_ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XII_ (12)

Καλός μου φίλος ναυπηγός από το Πέραμα, μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε πριν δυό περίπου εβδομάδες ότι ή είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει ή θα ξεκίναγε σύντομα η κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XII_ (12) στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου (στο Πέραμα βέβαια). Εγώ ψιλοαπόρησα για να πω την αλήθεια μου (αν και αυτός επέμενε στο "12" !!!), κι αυτό διότι όταν ξεκινά να κατασκευαστεί ένα πλοίο ως _Νο 12_ μίας σειράς, λογικά θα πρέπει να έχει προηγηθεί τουλάχιστον η έναρξη κατασκευής του _Νο 11_. Προσωπικά, είχα μείνει στο Νο 10, _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_, που _κατασκευάζεται_ στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη. Τι να πω, σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε την πιθανότητα να έχει συμφωνηθεί το _Νο 11_ με κάποιο άλλο ναυπηγείο και να ξεκινήσει αργότερα (???) από το _Νο 12_ η κατασκευή του.

Πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε σε μία σημερινή φωτό, τραβηγμένη από την Σαλαμίνα, την πρώτη εικόνα από τις εργασίες κατασκευής του _δωδέκατου ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ_, και να ευχηθούμε καλές δουλειές και στο ναυπηγείο και στην πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία της πλέον επιτυχημένης σειράς αμφίπλωρων στην χώρα μας.   

IMG_0232.jpg
_Πέραμα - 29/10/2016_

----------


## manolisfissas

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή του πλοίου.
Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα του εύχομαι. 

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-ΧΙΙ-18-11-2016--(1).jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-ΧΙΙ-18-11-2016--(2).jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-ΧΙΙ-18-11-2016--(3).jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-ΧΙΙ-18-11-2016--(4).jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-ΧΙΙ-18-11-2016--(5).jpg 
ΠΗΓΉ:

----------


## basi

Μπράβο στους πλοιοκτήτες , στους ναυπηγούς και στα ναυπηγεία μας , που υλοποιούν αυτές τις επενδύσεις και τις εξαγωγές μας , αφού τα πλοία αυτά τελικά μετά από σύντομη παραμονή στις πασαρέλες της Σαλαμίνας και του Ευβοικού τελικά εξάγονται .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να ψηλώνει η κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XII_ στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου.

IMG_0363.jpg
_Πέραμα - 10/12/2016_

----------


## leo85

Δείχνει το μπόι του και αυτό, με το καλό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Καλός μου φίλος ναυπηγός από το Πέραμα, μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε πριν δυό  περίπου εβδομάδες ότι ή είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει ή θα ξεκίναγε σύντομα η  κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XII_ (12) στο  ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου (στο Πέραμα βέβαια). Εγώ ψιλοαπόρησα για να πω την  αλήθεια μου (αν και αυτός επέμενε στο "12" !!!), κι αυτό διότι όταν  ξεκινά να κατασκευαστεί ένα πλοίο ως _Νο 12_ μίας σειράς, λογικά θα πρέπει να έχει προηγηθεί τουλάχιστον η έναρξη κατασκευής του _Νο 11_. Προσωπικά, είχα μείνει στο Νο 10, _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_, που _κατασκευάζεται_ στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη.


Να λοιπόν που ο καλός μου φίλος ο ναυπηγός, έπεσε έξω και .....λάθος πληροφορίες μου εκόμισε. Το πλοίο του παρόντος θέματος που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα, δεν είναι το XII (12) αλλά ούτε και το XI (11) όπως πολύ λογικά κάποιος θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει. Είναι το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙΙΙ_ (13), και αυτό είναι απόλυτα εξακριβωμένο και διασταυρωμένο μέσω δύο πλέον αξιόπιστων πηγών. Τώρα όσον αφορά τα ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI (11) και XII (12), όπως μου ειπώθηκε υπάρχουν ήδη οι άδειες ναυπήγησης τους αλλά δεν έχουν ακόμα ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζονται.

Να δούμε λοιπόν επι τη ευκαιρία μία φωτό από την πρόοδο της κατασκευής του στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου (Δευτέρα 2 Ιανουαρίου),

_ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIII_
IMG_0101.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/01/2017_

και να παρακαλέσουμε κάποιον διαχειριστή του φόρουμ να κάνει την απαραίτητη αλλαγή στον τίτλο του θέματος :
_Πρωτοπόρος XIII [Νέο αμφίπλωρο - Υπό κατασκευή]_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την πρόοδο στις εργασίες κατασκευής του δεκατουτρίτου ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΥ στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα,

IMG_0140.jpg
_Πέραμα - 28/01/2017_

αλλά και το ανάγλυφο όνομα του που έχει μπει νωρίς-νωρίς στους "καθρέφτες".

IMG_0125.jpg
_Πέραμα - 28/01/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο εβδομάδες μετά, βλέπουμε ότι στο πλοίο έχει κατασκευαστεί - τοποθετηθεί και η γέφυρα.

IMG_0717.jpg__IMG_0723.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/02/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα, στο δέκατοτρίτο ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ θα δούμε μία νέα σχεδίαση από το ναυπηγικό γραφείο της Κυρίας (το Κ κεφαλαίο) Ευτυχίας Πετυχάκη. Εκτός από τις ορατές νέες εξωτερικές καμπύλες στο ντεκ του σαλονιού, και την γέφυρα που θα εκτείνεται σε όλο το πλάτος του πλοίου, διακρίνουμε για πρώτη φορά σε πλοίο της σειράς των Πρωτοπόρων ότι στο ντεκ του σαλονιού θα υπάρχουν πλαινές περατζάδες, και δεν θα εκτείνεται (το σαλόνι) σε όλο το πλάτος του ντεκ.

IMG_0069.jpg
_Πέραμα - 04/03/2017_

Πιστεύω ότι καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξει κάποια αλλαγή - ανανέωση και στον τελικό χρωματισμό του πλοίου. Και δεν μιλάω αναγκαστικά για διαφορετικά χρώματα από αυτά της εταιρείας (κόκκινο - λευκό) αλλά για κάποιο διαφορετικό "μοτίβο - σχέδιο" βαψίματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Βλέποντας τις φωτό_ του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_ από την Αμαλιάπολη, μπορούμε πλέον να είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIII_ θα είναι το πρώτο της σειράς των Πρωτοπόρων (φυσικά εξαιρείται το πρώτο που ήταν σαφώς διαφορετικής σχεδίασης) που θα φέρει πλαινές περατζάδες στο ντεκ του σαλονιού, όπως είχαμε γράψει από την περασμένη εβδομάδα.




> Από ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα, στο δέκατοτρίτο ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ θα δούμε μία νέα σχεδίαση από το ναυπηγικό γραφείο της Κυρίας (το Κ κεφαλαίο) Ευτυχίας Πετυχάκη. Εκτός από τις ορατές νέες εξωτερικές καμπύλες στο ντεκ του σαλονιού, και την γέφυρα που θα εκτείνεται σε όλο το πλάτος του πλοίου, διακρίνουμε για πρώτη φορά σε πλοίο της σειράς των Πρωτοπόρων ότι στο ντεκ του σαλονιού θα υπάρχουν πλαινές περατζάδες, και δεν θα εκτείνεται (το σαλόνι) σε όλο το πλάτος του ντεκ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γουάου !!!!! Άκρως εντυπωσιακή εμφάνιση !!!!!

IMG_0228.jpg
_Πέραμα - 18/03/2017_

Και..... το ορκίζομαι (!!!) πως όταν πριν δεκαπέντε ημέρες έγραφα πως _"καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξει κάποια αλλαγή - ανανέωση και στον τελικό χρωματισμό του πλοίου"_ δεν είχα την παραμικρή ιδέα για το ότι αυτή η αλλαγή ήταν ήδη αποφασισμένη. Να παρατηρήσουμε ακόμα, ότι στις αλλαγές που θα έχει το πλοίο σε σχέση με τους προηγουμένους "Πρωτοπόρους" (είχα αναφερθεί σχετικά σε προηγούμενο ποστ), θα πρέπει να συμπεριλάβουμε και το μικρότερο (καταφανώς) μήκος του. Παρατηρήστε ότι στην αριστερή του πλευρά (όπως βλέπουμε την φωτό) έχει ήδη τοποθετηθεί ο βολβός της (μίας) πλώρης, και με μία απλή σύγκριση _με αντίστοιχες φωτό του εκατοντάμετρου ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VIII_ που είχε κατασκευαστεί στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση, μπορούμε να είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι για το (αρκετά) μικρότερο μήκος του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIII_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα θέματα υπό συζήτηση στο επόμενο ΣΑΣ (29/3ου), βρίσκουμε και αίτημα της εταιρείας του για δρομολόγηση του από 1η Μαίου (!!!) στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας. Κάτι βέβαια που το βλέπω πολύ "χλωμό", να προλαβαίνει δηλαδή το υπό ναυπήγηση αμφίπλωρο να είναι έτοιμο μέσα σε ένα μόλις μήνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στα θέματα υπό συζήτηση στο επόμενο ΣΑΣ (29/3ου), βρίσκουμε και αίτημα της εταιρείας του για δρομολόγηση του από 1η Μαίου (!!!) στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας. Κάτι βέβαια που το βλέπω πολύ "χλωμό", να προλαβαίνει δηλαδή το υπό ναυπήγηση αμφίπλωρο να είναι έτοιμο μέσα σε ένα μόλις μήνα.


Να δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο πλοίο, και να διαπιστώσουμε "ιδίοις όμμασι" ότι όχι να δρομολογηθεί την 1η Μαίου δεν προλαβαίνει, αλλά ούτε καν να έχει καθελκυστεί.

IMG_0049.jpg
_Πέραμα - 13/04/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φωτό του νέου αμφίπλωρου, στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

_IMG_0341.jpg
Πέραμα - 02/05/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙΙΙ_, στο οποίο με την προσθήκη και των ακρόπλωρων - μαγαζιών και στις δύο του πλευρές έχει ολοκληρώθει το "μήκος" του.

IMG_0138__.jpg__IMG_0113__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/05/2017_

----------


## manolisfissas

Έχουν προχωρήσει παρά πολύ οι εργασίες στο πλοίο.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XIII-27-5-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι έχω μάθει, τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνει και η καθέλκυση του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έτοιμο το πλοίο για την καθέλκυση του, η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις αρχές της εβδομάδας. Τα βάζα έχουν ήδη μεταφερθεί από το ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή (ο οποίος θα έχει και την ευθύνη της καθέλκυσης) στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

IMG_0136.jpg
_Πέραμα - 10/06/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έτοιμο το πλοίο για την καθέλκυση του, η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις αρχές της εβδομάδας.


Η καθέλκυση αναβλήθηκε για λίγες ημέρες και τελικά θα πραγματοποιηθεί αύριο Κυριακή πρωί στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου. Όπως έμαθα σήμερα, έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο η κατασκευή άλλου ένα ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ (XI ή XII ???), και ακόμα ότι σύμφωνα με ανεπίσημες πληροφορίες το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIII_ (του παρόντος θέματος) ίσως να έχει ήδη πουληθεί !!!

----------


## Orpheas

Για αυτο ξηλώθηκε το Τ?  :Abnormal:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εύστοχη παρατήρηση φίλε Orpheas. Ομολογώ ότι (αν και δική μου η φωτό) δεν είχα προσέξει πως είχε "φύγει" το *Τ*.

----------


## seajets

Καλοτάξιδο το νέο πλοίο, που έκανε το πρώτο του μπάνιο σήμερα!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο σήμερα έκανα το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό και έφτασε μέχρι 10.4 knots. Όπου το ΑΙΣ του ήταν με γαλάζιο χρώμα δηλαδή Ρ/Κ .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εκπέμπει πλέον στο AIS με σήμα επιβατηγού (Passenger Vessels), ως προορισμός του αναγράφεται το "Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός" ενώ βλέπουμε και τον αριθμό του _ΙΜΟ 9825972_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_ του Περάματος βρίσκεται χθες και σήμερα το πλοίο για κάποιες απαραίτητες μικροεργασίες.

----------


## seajets

Το Προτοπόρος 13 εθεάθη στον Σαρωνικό πριν από μια ώρα και, σύμφωνα με το AIS, τώρα βρίσκεται στο Σούνιο(με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό την Ερέτρια).

----------


## sotiris97

και ξεκίνησε κατά τις 5μιση για Ερέτρια-Ωρωπό  όπως αναγράφει εδώ και μέρες στο ΑΙΣ του ...Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ναι, πάνε σχεδόν δύο εβδομάδες που η συσκευή του εκπέμπει αυτόν τον προορισμό. Μόνο που θα πρέπει κάποιος να κάνει μια .....διορθωσούλα αφού δεν γράφει ακριβώς "OROPOS" αλλά "OROPOPOS" !!! 

Μικρό το "κακό" θα μου πείτε, γι αυτό κι εγώ δεν το είχα αναφέρει όταν το είχα πρωτοδεί (27 Ιουνίου). Αλλά καλό θα είναι να το διορθώσουν.

----------


## Orpheas

> Ναι, πάνε σχεδόν δύο εβδομάδες που η συσκευή του εκπέμπει αυτόν τον προορισμό. Μόνο που θα πρέπει κάποιος να κάνει μια .....διορθωσούλα αφού δεν γράφει ακριβώς "OROPOS" αλλά "OROPOPOS" !!! 
> 
> Μικρό το "κακό" θα μου πείτε, γι αυτό κι εγώ δεν το είχα αναφέρει όταν το είχα πρωτοδεί (27 Ιουνίου). Αλλά καλό θα είναι να το διορθώσουν.


Πιθανότατα θα είδε κάποιας θυληκής υπαρξης την οπισθια περιοχή , οποτε Ω ρε ενας..  :Livid: 

Καλα ταξιδια και ο Αη Νικολας στις 2 πλώρες του  και ευτυχως δε θα φυγει οπως πιστεψα βλεποντας οτι εβγαλαν το Τ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νύχτα κατέπλευσε στην Ερέτρια, και άμεσα νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο συνεχιζει να δρομολογειται κανονικα με το αιολος ιι μεχρι τελη οκτωβριου

----------


## Psytair

Μηπως μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες γιατι δεν ξερω εχω καποιες για αυτο το λεω αν μπορει ας μου απαντηση καποιος

----------


## leo85

> Μηπως μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες γιατι δεν ξερω εχω καποιες για αυτο το λεω αν μπορει ας μου απαντηση καποιος


Καλησπέρα φίλε Psytair για να ανεβάσεις μία φωτογραφία σε ένα οποιοδήποτε θέμα που θες θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις τα παρακάτω βήματα:

Βήμα 1: Επιλέγεις το θέμα που θες να γράψεις πατάς επάνω του και μετά πας εκεί που λέει "Απάντηση στο θέμα".
Βήμα 2: Αφού ανοίξει το word όπου θα γράψεις αυτά που θες, μετά πας στις μπάρες που έχει μέσα σε ένα ασημένιο πλαίσιο.
Βήμα 3: Πατάς τον συνδετήρα που σου έχει στην πρώτη μπάρα προς το τέλος.
Βήμα 4: Σου ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο μετά πατάς εκεί που σου λέει "Add Files".
Βήμα 5: Πατάς την επιλογή αρχείου.  
Βήμα 6: Σου ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο με τα αρχεία του Υ/Η σου.
Βήμα 7: Βρίσκεις και επιλέγεις την φωτογραφία που θες και πατάς "¶νοιγμα" 
Βήμα 8: Αφού έχεις επιλέξει την φωτογραφία σου και έχεις πατήσει "¶νοιγμα" μετά πας εκεί που σου λέει "Ανέβασμα"
Βήμα 9: Πας κάτω δεξιά εκεί που σου λέει "Insert Inline" και το πατάς.
Βήμα 10: Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος για να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία στο site μας.
Καλή συνέχεια φίλε...

Υ.Σ Με τον καιρό θα το μάθεις δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να το γράψουμε και στο θέμα του πλοίου, ότι έφυγε χθες από την Ερέτρια και  πλέον βρίσκεται στην Σαλαμίνα.




> Ο Πρωτοπόρος ΧΙΙΙ έφυγε χθες βράδυ και ξημερώματα έφτασε στο Πέραμα.





> Και κατά το μεσημέρι πέρασε απέναντι, στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0701.jpg
_09/12/2017_

Ο τόσο ξεχωριστός και τόσο όμορφος _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIII_, σε μία χθεσινή αναχώρηση του από το Πέραμα. 

IMG_0708.jpg
_09/12/2017
_
Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι οι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ θα αλλάξουν κάποια στιγμή και τον τίτλο του θέματος σε : *Πρωτοπόρος XIII [Protoporos XIII)* μιας και το πλοίο -εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες- δεν τελεί πλέον "υπό κατασκευή".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο πριν λίγη ώρα έδεσε στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα. Κάτι έκτακτο, για ακινησία (λόγω έλλειψης θέσεων στα Παλούκια), ή .....κάτι άλλο ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, το πλοίο πριν το Πάσχα θα επιστρέψει και πάλι στην γραμμή Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, το πλοίο πριν το Πάσχα θα επιστρέψει και πάλι στην γραμμή Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού.


28 Μαρτίου αναμένεται το πλοίο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή της Ερέτριας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο πριν λίγη ώρα έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα. Προετοιμασίες εν όψει της επικείμενης αναχώρησης του για την Ερέτρια ???




> 28 Μαρτίου αναμένεται το πλοίο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή της Ερέτριας.

----------


## andria salamis

Να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία,απο Κυνόσουρα σήμερα το μεσημέρι.
P1170010.JPG

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο εχθές το πρωί ακούμπησε στα βάζα και βγήκε έξω για συντηρήσει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το παρατήρησα στην φωτογραφία του Ανδριανού, που ήταν _ελαφρά ανασηκωμένο_ από την πλευρά προς την στεριά, αλλά δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου ότι θα το έβγαζαν έξω. Δεξαμενισμός μόλις εννέα μήνες μετά την καθέλκυση του ??? Παράξενο ακούγεται.

----------


## leo85

Ορίστε και δύο φωτογραφίες από την ανέλκυση του πλοίου στα ναυπηγεία Φραντζή.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-ΧΙΙΙ-24-03-2018-01.jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-ΧΙΙΙ-24-03-2018--02.jpg
Πέραμα-Ναυπηγεία-Φραντζή-24-03-2018

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> 28 Μαρτίου αναμένεται το πλοίο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή της Ερέτριας.


Ολοκληρώθηκαν ο δεξαμενισμός και οι εργασίες συντήρησης στο αμφίπλωρο και αναχώρησε για την Ερέτρια όπου είναι προγραμματισμένο αύριο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή.

----------


## andria salamis

Απόπλους απο το πέραμα,τριτη 27/03/2018.
P1170374.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες το βράδυ, μετά την ολοκλήρωση των δρομολογίων του, το πλοίο έδεσε στον λιμενοβραχίονα της Ερέτριας. Να δούμε αν παραμείνει εκεί για κάποιο διάστημα ακινησίας ή θα κατέβει άμεσα στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ρότα για την Σαλαμίνα, ανηφορίζει αυτήν την ώρα τον Αργοσαρωνικό. Έχω την εντύπωση πως για πρώτη φορά θα δούμε τρία ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ δρομολογημένα σε ίδια γραμμή, αυτή της Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας, X, XIII και XIV.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ας δούμε δύο φωτογραφίες από τον Πρωτοπόρο XIII που παραβρέθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη στις 15/03 για την συντήρηση του.!!
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο πλοίο της εταιρίας όπου βγαίνει στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη για συντήρηση. (Αν κάνω λάθος ζητώ συγνώμη).

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XIIΙ-1.jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XIIΙ-2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο πλοίο της εταιρίας όπου βγαίνει στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη για συντήρηση. (Αν κάνω λάθος ζητώ συγνώμη).


Μανώλη για την ιστορία, στου Παναγιωτάκη είχε βγει και το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IV_ _(φωτό)_, όταν όμως είχε πουληθεί στην Ρωσία, οπότε ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο αν είχε βγει εκεί όχι από την εταιρεία του κ. Τσώκου, αλλά από την νέα του την Ρώσικη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από παραμονή δύο μηνών στην γραμμή Πέραμα - Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας, το πλοίο την Τρίτη 26 Μαρτίου επέστρεψε στην Ερέτρια όπου και θα ενταχθεί πάλι σε δρομολόγια.

----------


## leo85

Σε ένα δρομολογιο από Ερέτρια- Ωρωπό.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XIII-06-10-08-2019.jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XIII-12-10-08-2019.jpg

10-08-2019.

----------

